# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Vente]1100  Pc Gamer cran plat clavier souris

## Numakin

Bonjour  tous.
Je profite de mon arrive sur le forum pour diffuser une petite offre qui pourrait vous intresser.

Voici un ordinateur de bureau mont dans un botier *mATX* qui en jette ::ccool::  et optimis pour les jeux.

Botier Blockbuster A+ case.
*CPU:* AMD fx4170 Blackdition *4,2Ghz* (boostables).
*GPU:* AMD radeon HD7870 gigabyte *2Ghz* (boostables).
*Carte mre:* mATX M5A78L-MLX.
*HDD:* 500 Go.
*RAM:* 8 Go.
*Alim:* OCZ 500W modulable.
Lecteur dvd/graveur.
*Connectique:* Standard, 6 ports USB dont 2 en faade.

Aussi inclus dans le prix:

*Un cran plat* full HD SAMSUNG 21.5'' catgorie B.
*Cble HD* indispensable  un tel GPU.
*Clavier et souris sans fil* un seul rcepteur microsoft.
*Cl wifi.*

Des plus non ngligeables:

Tout le matriel est *encore sous garantie.*
Une bote contenant tous les *documents et drivers* du matriel.
Une trousse contenant tout le matriel annexe permettant des ajouts (cbles d'alim, vis, supports).
CPU fan *d'origine neuf* (indispensable pour la garantie cpu).
*Botes* d'emballages *d'origine* de l'cran et du botier rendent le tout facilement transportable avec des poignes.

Je propose l'ensemble  1100 euros.

Paiement et remise du matriel en mains propres de prfrence.
Possibilit d'essai, me contacter.

*Adresse:* Toulouse, Minimes
*Mail:* numakin@hotmail.fr

Possibilit de contact par tlphone si premier contact *srieux.* 

Merci de m'avoir lu, aussi n'hsitez pas  poser des questions ou  faire des remarques.

----------


## Loceka

Ben d'abord, pourquoi le vendre s'il est top ?  ::koi:: 

Ensuite, je ne vois que 4 ports USB (mais les 2 autres sont peut-tre cachs par le flash) et c'est de l'USB 2 : il n'y a donc pas d'USB 3 ?

Y'a t'il une prise HDMI ?

----------


## Numakin

Salut  toi Loceka,

Je veux m'en dbarrasser car je pars pour la Nouvelle Zlande en avril et je voudrais le remplacer par un portable.
Malheureusement je ne pourrais me permettre l'achat quaprs la vente du pc de bureau.

Pour les ports USB 2 en faade, 4  l'arrire. On en voit que deux car j'ai voulu faire apparatre sur la photo la mini cl Wifi et la mini cl clavier+souris microsoft branches dessus.
Sinon pour ce qui est de l'USB 3 j'avoue ne pas avoir fait attention je ne pense pas en avoir mais je vais tout de mme vrifier.

Et oui il y a une sortie HDMI sur la carte graphique et mme une entre Full HD sur l'cran (que c'est bien fait ::mrgreen:: ) d'o le cble HD fourni avec l'ensemble.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ensuite, je ne vois que 4 ports USB


2 port usb sous le port ethernet + 2  leur gauche (utiliss) + 2 en facade soit un total de 6.





> Y'a t'il une prise HDMI ?


C'est un peu flou, mais il me semble que je vois une prise DVI de libre sur la carte graphique non ?


Enfin, j''ai moi aussi une question : est-il possible dteindre les lampes bleues sans teindre le PC ?

----------


## Numakin

Bonne question,
Tu peux rguler la vitesse du gros ventilo et l'intensit lumineuse varie en fonction.
Par contre si tu veux teindre les LED du ventilo d'extraction, c'est impossible  moins que tu ne sois bricoleur et que tu aies un ventilo aux bonnes dimension  disposition. ::?: 

Pour ce qui est du gros il est trs silencieux bien que des vibrations naissent  la puissance maxi, que je n'utilisait d'ailleurs qu'en plein t sur Skyrim graphismes au max. ::roll::

----------


## Numakin

Donc aprs vrification je confirme que tous les ports sont *USB 2*

----------


## shadowmoon

> Par contre si tu veux teindre les LED du ventilo d'extraction, c'est impossible  moins que ...


Je dbranche les bon connecteurs pour juste priver d'alimentation les led sans toucher  celle du ventilateur. Il suffit de trouver les bons fils  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Pour ma part, c'est le prix que je trouve trange.
Si je fais la somme des prix de tous les composants cits, j'arrive  peine  700 neuf... et encore, sans chercher le moins cher.

Tu n'es pas le premier  venir nous vendre un ordinateur 3 fois son prix... Je pense dans ce cas que le bon coin ou ebay seront des sites plus adapts pour trouver un public d'amateur prs  dbourser la somme souhaite.  ::aie::

----------


## Numakin

Merci de dtruire tout simplement ma vente ::calim2:: ,
Premirement, j'ai dbours largement plus que le prix que tu annonces .
Ensuite si je sais encore compter 700*3 = 1100?  bon?
Pour finir, si tu arrives  trouver dans le commerce un pc dj assembl, fonctionnel de suite, sans poubelware, avec l'quipement qui va bien je veux bien voir un lien.
Alors oui jadmets quand mme que le prix est plus lev que ce qu'il  cout en prenant en compte les arguments cits plus haut et les ventuelles rductions sur dbat.

Ps: Va te trouver un portable gamer pour 700euros...

Mais c'est vrai que les prix ont chut depuis septembre, je te l'accorde, j'ai pas pris a en compte.

----------


## Barsy

> Merci de dtruire tout simplement ma vente


De rien. Si tu ne souhaites pas recevoir de remarques, ne vient pas faire une vente sur un forum.
D'autant plus sur un forum de professionnels en informatique... 

Aujourd'hui, tous les sites de vente de composants proposent de monter un ordinateur pour une somme allant de 30  50. Dans ton cas c'est quand mme 500 !!  :8O: 

Et pour ce qui est d'avoir un PC sans poubelware, normalement le public prsent sur ce forum est plutt averti de ce ct l.
D'ailleurs, tu ne le prcise pas dans ton annonce. Mais je suppose que tu vends ton PC avec un OS. Quel est-il ? As-tu une licence pour cet OS ?
Je dis a parce qu'un Windows peut faire monter le prix de la machine par exemple (s'il est lgal bien sur, ce dont je ne doute pas).

PS : 700 c'est le prix du matriel *neuf* (et je me suis pas cass le c**  chercher le moins cher). Dans ton cas, a reste de l'occasion.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ps: Va te trouver un portable gamer pour 700euros...


L'acheteur ne va pas te payer pour te donner l'argent dont tu as besoin pour ton portable gamer, mais pour ce que vaux le PC que tu lui vends :p

A mon avis tu vas malheureusement devoir mettre un peu la main  la poche pour payer ton protable gamer, mme si tu peux effectivement vendre ton PC plus cher que juste le prix des pices si tu l'as mont, nettoy et que tu as un windows officiel dessus.

C'est une occasion depuis quand ? Si tu l'as achet neuf y a deux mois, c'est pas la mme chose que si les pices ont 1 an.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Alors oui jadmets quand mme que le prix est plus lev que ce qu'il  cout en prenant en compte les arguments cits plus haut et les ventuelles rductions sur dbat.


Le "hic", c'est qu'habituellement pour de l'occasion, mme de l'occasion "presque neuf" on s'attend  trouver un prix infrieur  celui du neuf. D'autant que le public de ce forum est gnralement capable d'assurer soi-mme la monte d'un PC, donc la plus value de ce ct est minime..

P.S. accessoirement tu oublies de signaler des dtails pouvant tre pertinents, tels que vitesse d'accs  la RAM, cadence de rotation, modle et cache du HDD, etc...

----------

